# Best wood for staining



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking to match some store-bought furniture. What I've got is probably stained poplar, but it's not terribly blotchy. What is a relatively cheap wood that will take stain well and also has a closed/tight grain pattern? Oak would definitely not work. Thanks!

Alan


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry Alan,

You don't give enough information to make a suggestion. What are you creating? Can you post a picture of the piece you want to match?


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

I was really looking for a general answer. It seems like every cheap wood blotches: Poplar, alder, ash, pine… I did take some pictures of what I'm trying to match, though.

Here's the front corner:









and here's the top:









I'm confidant I can pick a stain or combination of stains to get the color, but it's the wood selection I'd like to nail down.

Thanks!
Alan


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Alan,

It's hard to tell, but it looks close to alder. It doesn't look like poplar. The grain is too pronounced for birch or maple, and too tight for walnut or ash. I doubt you would get a satisfactory result with pine.

I think I would try a few test pieces of alder using a conditioner to control blotching, or a seal coat first followed by multiple coats of toned finish.


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks vicrider!


----------

